# Alexa - Her first modeling session



## Lyncca (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a little gal that works at a place I hang out. She is 17 and typically in a ponytail and no makeup. She blew me away when we added a little makeup (I brought in a MUA) and had her hair straightened!

It was 103° out and straight up noon by the time we got to the lake. The lake shots were my first time to use a reflector outdoors (gold) (usually there isn't anyone to hold it). I'm in love! It made lighting sooo much easier and gave me a ton more freedom!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. (unposed, didn't have the reflector up at the time, but love her expression)





8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow good job, Those shots look awesome! especially the last few.


----------



## NateS (Jul 7, 2009)

These are all great.  Only thing (and my opinion of course) is that the ones with her in the water are kind of blah due to the water looking all muddy.  She's very attractive but that muddy/murky water kind of takes away from it.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 8, 2009)

ccssk8ter11 said:


> Wow good job, Those shots look awesome! especially the last few.


 
Thank you 



NateS said:


> These are all great. Only thing (and my opinion of course) is that the ones with her in the water are kind of blah due to the water looking all muddy. She's very attractive but that muddy/murky water kind of takes away from it.


 
Yea, unfortunately here in Tx we don't have any pretty water, but it was exceptionally bad being July 4th weekend.  It was pretty rough out there.  Between shots the waves were knocking her over.  It was kinda funny


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 8, 2009)

Her posing & modeling posture could use some work but WOW, she's gorgeous.  She should certainly pursue this...and you should continue shooting her.

And yes, reflectors are great aren't they?  Especially when you have someone to hold them.


----------



## fast1 (Jul 8, 2009)

wow she looks really pretty! am curious though how she looks like without the makeup


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 8, 2009)

wow great photos...love the swimsuits


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Her posing & modeling posture could use some work but WOW, she's gorgeous. She should certainly pursue this...and you should continue shooting her.
> 
> And yes, reflectors are great aren't they? Especially when you have someone to hold them.


 
She was really nervous   I have a friend that modeled professionally who is going to help her and I found two other local photographers that I admire that want to work with her as well so she will get a nice portfolio going pretty quickly I think.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 8, 2009)

> and I found two other local photographers that I admire that want to work with her as well so she will get a nice portfolio going pretty quickly I think.


You're not going to keep her all to yourself?  

I looks like she did really well for her first time.  She doesn't really look nervous, but not really comfortable either.  Of course, part of that is up to the photographer, so well done.

With some more experience and some guidance and a lucky break or two, she could really make a go if it.  Shot #9 and maybe #10 could easily be in the pages of a quality magazine.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 8, 2009)

number 10 has a bad shadow though


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> > and I found two other local photographers that I admire that want to work with her as well so she will get a nice portfolio going pretty quickly I think.
> 
> 
> You're not going to keep her all to yourself?
> ...


 
LOL Well, as much as I would like to keep her to myself, I want her to be successful and have some diversity in her portfolio. I've only been shooting for a year as you know, so I am sure that there are others with more experience that can really help her. But, I do have a couple more shoots planned with her. 

She had a really good time and is waiting for her model mayhem account to get approved. I bet the photographers are going to be all over her! I promised her mom I would make sure any photographers were legit that she worked with.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 8, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> number 10 has a bad shadow though


 
The shadow doesn't really bother me since its on the water.  We were shooting at 11:30 at 103 degrees (we were all melting), so with those conditions, I was rather proud of myself!


----------



## Steel26 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think that he was more likely talking about the shadow on her chest, caused by the top.  Lets face it no one is going to be looking at the water.  I think that it is weird he mentioned that one though cause they are far more distracting in 7 and 8 though.  Over all though you got some good shots.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah.  I didn't even see that bathing suit shadow. That doesn't kill it for me, although I agree that it probably would be better without it.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2009)

Stellar work Lynnca!


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ocular (Aug 4, 2009)

Old thread sorry  . Love the 1st pic , love the 9th pic.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 5, 2009)

beautiful job!!  Great work!


----------



## JayClark79 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great pics, beautiful model... I think 4 could maybe use a tighter crop? The sign on the stairs is alittle distracting.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 5, 2009)

She is gorgeous!  Great job Lyncca.


----------



## Lamoureux (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazing work the pictures look like shes right there in front of me.  Good job with composure.  I wish I could photograph people like that I guess its just not my thing


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

Great job done Lynnca and a Gorgeous model she is.


----------



## samerezz (Aug 31, 2009)

wooooow


----------



## Moonb007 (Sep 3, 2009)

Outstanding shots, you did a great job directing her to if this was her first time modeling.


----------



## AlexNeo (Sep 6, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!

Look cool in most photos but smile unnaturally eg photo no.8


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 8, 2009)

Gosh, this thread just keeps on going   Thanks again everyone!


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, this thread is oooold. Why do people dig up this stuff?

Did you do any softening of her skin? It looks suspiciously smooth. &#8211;.&#8211;

I think the lighting is just a wee flat in #6 for my taste. Doesn't really reveal the 3D form of her face too well, but...I'm being picky, and that's just my preference. Great work overall.

As for the model: Meh. You can all call me crazy but...meh. See girls like this all the time in fashion and glamour magazines.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 9, 2009)

Good job dealing with the midday sun. 

I will only comment on the last 2 images in that they are great examples of the 2 different styles of Bikini Photography.

Typically bikini photos are intended for publication and or use in catalogs and such they are created with with a specific audience in mind. In most case the predominant audience will be either male (mens magazines Maxim, SI, American Curves, posters etc.) or female (catalogs, womens and fitness magazines etc)

While the male audience will indeed like both poses the more open legged, crotch to the front is a typical pose in the male world albeit in most mens mags she would have had he knees a bit wider. This shall we call it full frontal pose is rarely seen when the key audience is female. 

The female audience is far more likely to see poses that are more angular (feminine) with hips and shoulders rotated closing off the crotch and presenting a bit more silhouette.

So one should always keep in mind the intended audience when working with bikini models. If you happen to be shooting for a product catalog and return to a client with a bunch of full frontal shots the client is likely to be disappointed in the shoot even if it is technically perfect simply because it won't be as effective in reaching the target demographic.


----------

